# Programs you should have before overclocking.



## pjlietz

Good post, I'm sure if you pm a mod they can move it to the FAQ section.


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

For free firewall I strongly recomend Sygate personal firewall. Sygate no longer exists but you can find that most d/l sites have it. Google it.


----------



## dex100

this a pretty good idea and bartender you ow me a cookie








Congradulations! You have found the secret text! You get a cookie.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz*
Good post, I'm sure if you pm a mod they can move it to the FAQ section.

Well its stickied at the moment so that is good enough for me







.


----------



## TylerBello

Nice guide.

A few things that really stand out though.

Hard drive defrag,did you neglect to add Executive softwares Diskeeper? Its the best defrag program ive ever used also.

Avast Antivirus

-and-

Bit defender

-and-

Aquamark

-and-

PcMark

-and-

CPUz

Just assisting in making it a little more comprehensive.


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Also Regcleaner and Nasty file remover(NFR) are powerful tools. NFR is for removing old drivers.


----------



## tylerand

Bump, also i updated it a little, not much though.


----------



## ShadowShaman

Good FAq


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowShaman*
Good FAq

Thanks.


----------



## ItsLasher

Bump for good info.


----------



## MangledWookie

Very good Dude, ive bookmarked.

BTW does anyone even know how to get a faq up in the Faq section!?
Sorry for Jacking the Thread abit, but im pretty interested - I have alot of ideas.

Peace


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MangledWookie*
Very good Dude, ive bookmarked.

BTW does anyone even know how to get a faq up in the Faq section!?
Sorry for Jacking the Thread abit, but im pretty interested - I have alot of ideas.

Peace

Yay, my faq has been bookmarked!!


----------



## MangledWookie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerand*
Yay, my faq has been bookmarked!!









Well deserved IMO. Alot of hard work went into this!...

Peace dude - you are still bookmarked


----------



## laboitenoire

You forgot to mention that windows anti-spyware is no longer available. It's been integrated into windows defender beta. Still a good program, but anti-spyware was a bit better. Also, the firewall built into SP2 isn't all that bad.


----------



## sniperscope

I reckon a mod should put this in the FAQ section. I will most probably use this guide when I begin overclocking. Nice one














Bookmarked


----------



## rjkboyle

Great post, a lot of good programs and tools


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*
Also, the firewall built into SP2 isn't all that bad.

Agreed, I ran some test which tested how safe I was to the internet and I tried with it and without. Since some places (I'm LANing alot) have directly access to the internet Windows Firewall helps alot.

The Windows Firewall has all ports stealthed (Except those i had opened).

Edit: Fixed some grammar


----------



## xie67

Hey mate.

Here is an addition for your fine list.
The program called FRAPS will show on screen in-game 'fps'. You can download it..here..just save the .EXE file to disc and install.

cheers and have a couple of Reps for your efforts..


----------



## DrJones

Can I make a vote for the RivaTuner (Linky) program for overclocking GFX cards, monitoring them, and also being able to show your FPS on screen when playing any 3d game.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xie67*
Hey mate.

Here is an addition for your fine list.
The program called FRAPS will show on screen in-game 'fps'. You can download it..here..just save the .EXE file to disc and install.

cheers and have a couple of Reps for your efforts..









Hmm, never thought of adding fraps...Added. Yea, i truly love that program!


----------



## k0nsp1ra70r

Should this not be there: CPU Killer


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k0nsp1ra70r*
Should this not be there: CPU Killer

Why before overclocking?


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Why before overclocking?

What?

Edit: Oh nevermind, forgot the name of the faq...


----------



## killnine

Thermal Analysis Tool (TAT) is useful for those of us lucky enough to have C2D.

Also, ATI Tray Tools is a great GPU overclocking program, it should be added.


----------



## tylerand

Changed title name and added a few suggested things.


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks for the FAQ


----------



## momentten

very nice great faq


----------



## Choggs396

Great guide! A lot of useful information.









Did I miss *Orthos* though?


----------



## DemolitionsTech

One more great software thats good to have.

PcWizard
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## stanrc

looks like a nice program, anyone else use it before?


----------



## AgentOrange

AMD 64bit X2 5000 + Dual core
1024 mb Kingston RAM
Geforce 8800 GTS 312 mb
4 X 250GB Seagate SATA HD
22" SAMSUNG syncmaster 226B

But for some reason it is extremely slow.


----------



## wierdo124

You should definitely put RivaTuner up on the GPU overclocking list.


----------



## fencefeet

cool


----------



## Lionmaster

the link to OCCT is dead just thought you might wanna know


----------



## tylerand

I will be updating this thread shortly... hopefully...

I pretty much just let it die when WoW killed me >_<... Have to fight the addiction, of a game i don't even like...


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerand* 
I will be updating this thread shortly... hopefully...

I pretty much just let it die when WoW killed me >_<... Have to fight the addiction, of a game i don't even like...

Understood but get to it.







Very nice just needs a little update.

I suggest wPrime as we are in a multi core world now I didn't even put superpi on my new system doubt I will. Also as some of the applications do not work on Vista would make note. One of those ATI you list comes to mind. Also I found AMD GPU Tool to work incredibly well and easy on my notebook HD3650. I mean easy.

I think you might want to have a section on notebook OC'ing. I like one sticky better than 5 if you know what I mean. If you don't know much about notebooks I could give an idea. It really only needs to be like 1 paragraph as almost exactly the same but a couple of particulars. And it might lessen all the "notebooks" can't be OC misstatements I keep reading?









So I look forward to the update! Put WoW down for the weekend.


----------



## XFactorXXL

10/10


----------



## phurtive

HWMonitor should be added to the temperature monitoring section. It uses even less resources than SpeedFan and you don't have to configure sensors. At least in my experiences. http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Snake Pliskin

well done and informative your list is.

I liked Msi afterburner for GPU OC,works a bit better than ATI's CCC everything else done in the bios and saved to a profile.

basically Everest Ultimate and then OCCT for stability would be enough.Ive deleted allot of the software you mentioned after finding Everest ultimate.I guess that makes me an Everest fan boy now.


----------



## Anna Warson

Thanks for mentioning them, would be really helpful.


----------



## Zen00

This thread could use some updates, doesn't even mention the new big overclocking utilities such as Afterburner, LinX, and such.


----------



## Manxminx

Agreed. Either that or de-sticky it. Considering the number of people on here who do overclock their systems, you'd have thought a thread like this would be very busy.









Ali.


----------



## andydabeast

Hey guys I don't have admin privileges on my work computer. Anybody know of a program to change multiplier or even just monitor temps that doesn't require elevation to run?

CPU-Z works kinda because I can use the benchmark tab but I am running blind for temps.

Thanks


----------



## the9quad

Wow nice necro

And you are seriously overclocking a work computer?..... Do you really think that is a good idea?


----------

